
The Art of the Propagator (2008) [pdf] - Jtsummers
http://web.mit.edu/~axch/www/art.pdf
======
platz
A conversation with Sussman on AI and asynchronous programming

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10388795](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10388795)

YOW! Lambda Jam 2016 Edward Kmett - Propagators

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=acZkF6Q2XKs](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=acZkF6Q2XKs)

